# Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?



## mittellandchannel (18. September 2018)

Hi,

es soll am Samstag mit der MS Einigkeit raus auf Dorsch gehen, allerdings soll es laut Wetterbericht 15 °C und Regen geben.

Wird die Fahrt möglich sein, falls nicht, soll es auf Plattfisch gehen (dafür brauche ich wohl anderes Equipment?)?

Und was für Angelbekleidung wird dann empfohlen?


----------



## Bitti2 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es soll am Samstag mit der MS Einigkeit raus auf Dorsch gehen, allerdings soll es laut Wetterbericht 15 °C und Regen geben.
> 
> ...




Also wenn das Wetter so wird wie vorhergesagt, brauchst Du gar kein Angelzeugs 



https://de.windfinder.com/forecast/heiligenhafen_steinwarder_strand

Bei 6Bft fährt kein Kutter raus....


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

 na super..


----------



## Bitti2 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> na super..




Abwarten. Ab Freitag sind derzeit alle Wettermodelle aktuell noch Kraut und Rüben. Das kann noch komplett anders werden. 
Positiv denken


----------



## offense80 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Temperatur und Wetter (in diesem Fall Regen) spielen keine große Rolle, ob die Kutter auslaufen oder nicht. Das einzige was für die Kapitäne von Interesse ist, ist der Wind. Bei einer 5-6 Stärke sehe ich allerdings keine Schwierigkeit warum sie ´nicht fahren sollten. Es wird halt vom angeln her etwas ungemütlich. 

Sonst ruf doch einfach bei der Einigkeit an und erkundige dich, bis zu welcher Windstärken gefahren wird.


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Anrufen werden ich auf jeden Fall heute noch! Danke für den Tipp!!

Was nimmt man denn für Kleidung mit? Gummistiefel (sind die echt nötig, stand irgendwo im Internet)

Ansonsten würde ich mich warm anziehen und einen Regenanzug mir besorgen?

Sonst noch tipps für mich, würde mich freuen


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Ab Windstärke 8 fahren die nicht mehr. Habe eben angerufen und soll mich Freitag mittag noch mal melden.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Da fällt mir ein, ich wollte auch mal bei stärkerem Wind mit einem Kutter in See stechen.
Vorher aber ging ich in die Apotheke und wollte mir ein paar Beutel kaufen.
Da noch mehrere Kunden in dem Laden waren, wollte ich nicht unbedingt den Ausdruck Kotzbeutel benutzen.
Ich fragte nach Übergebungsbeutel. Der Apotheker verstand mich nicht und fragte: Was wollen sie denn übergeben?
Ich machte darauf ein Krr Krr-Geräusch und zeigte auf meinen Mund.
Ahh, sie meinen Hygiene-Beutel.  
Und davon würde ich dir am Samstag ab Windstärke 5, wenn du raus fährst auch welche empfehlen.
Kopf duck und wech…..


----------



## Norbi (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Da Du Samstags fährst brauchst Du keine Gummistiefel,da sind High Heels
Angesagt.#h


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Moin .

Für Regen und Kälte gibt es entsprechende Bekleidung,

Wichtiger ist der Wind bzw deren Stärke .

Also Freitag mal Anrufen und Fragen ob die Angelfahrt stattfindet.


----------



## Stulle (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Bei 5Bf wird der Kapitän nicht mal mit der Wimper zucken. Und Beutel brauch man da auch nicht wenn man nicht extrem empfindlich ist. 

Gummi Stiefel und regenfeste warme Kleidung brauchst du dringend wenn der Tag nicht mit Grippe endend soll.


----------



## yukonjack (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ab Windstärke 8 fahren die nicht mehr. Habe eben angerufen und soll mich Freitag mittag noch mal melden.



Das ist ne super mega geile Idee. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Moin .

Da fehlt mir doch wieder der Gefällt mir Button.:vik:


----------



## offense80 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Wasserfeste Schuhe würde ich ruhig anziehen, zur Not nimm sie mit und entscheide das an Bord. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, wenn du nach dem ersten Stopp völlig durchgeweicht in der Kälte stehst. Das gilt für die Klamotten und auch auch für die Schuhe.


----------



## Bitti2 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ab Windstärke 8 fahren die nicht mehr. Habe eben angerufen und soll mich Freitag mittag noch mal melden.






Wieder was gelernt. Ich bin halt bisher ausschießlich Kutter von Hanstholm gefahren. Und da läuft das so:
- bis 3 Bft ist 10% der Angler schlecht und 5% kotzen
- bis 4 Bft ist 20% schlecht und 10% kotzen
- ab niedrige 5 Bft ist 50% schlecht und 25% kotzen und 5% bieten Haus, Hof und Frau dem Käptn an, damit er wieder reinfährt.
- Ab 6 Bft fährt der Kutter immer rein bzw gar nicht erst raus 




Solltest Du wirklich bei 6-7 Bft am Samstag rausfahren, wird das harte Arbeit. Entspannt Angeln sieht anders aus.....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Kotzbeutel brauchst du auf'm Schiff nicht. Über die Reling und fertig. Nur auf die Windrichtung achten macht Sinn 



Kutter die bei mehr als Windstärke 6 raus fahren suchen dann meist Landschutz und du kannst gemütlich ein paar Pilker baden, ohne dass du nachher Stress hast, die ganzen Fische zu versorgen. Fangen wirst du vermutlich wenig. Für mich grenzt das an Abzocke, selbst zweimal erlebt. Dann sollen sie die Fahrt besser absagen, das bringt dem Skipper zwar im ersten Moment kein Geld, aber vielleicht Kunden die wieder kommen. Ich brauche solche Fahrten, bei denen man mehr beschäftigt ist, sich fest zu halten als zu angeln, jedenfalls nicht mehr. 



Berichte dann mal. 



Gruß

Björn


----------



## Rheinangler (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, ich wollte auch mal bei stärkerem Wind mit einem Kutter in See stechen.
> Vorher aber ging ich in die Apotheke und wollte mir ein paar Beutel kaufen.
> Da noch mehrere Kunden in dem Laden waren, wollte ich nicht unbedingt den Ausdruck Kotzbeutel benutzen.
> Ich fragte nach Übergebungsbeutel. Der Apotheker verstand mich nicht und fragte: Was wollen sie denn übergeben?
> ...




Gehört hier vielleicht nicht hin, aber warum kaufst Du Kotztüten in der Apotheke ;+


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

naja, ich bin vom Dorf. Alxx und Lixx haben keine und die von unserem Bäcker sind zu dünn.


----------



## rippi (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Es ist immer der größte Fehler, dass alle auf dem Kutter rein gehen, wenn ihnen schlecht ist. Genauso sollte man darauf verzichten unter Deck zu gehen, wenn man weiß, dass man nicht seefest ist. Man bleibt einfach draußen und kotzt ins Meer.


----------



## mittellandchannel (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Also es werden (Stand jetzt und heute) 5- 7 Bft dort.

Nahezu ALLE raten mir ab die Fahrt anzutreten. 

Es eist mein erstes mal auf dem Kutter, und da sollte wohl auch das Wetter mitspielen - ich sage die Tour ab.


----------



## Stulle (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

5 währe ein Erlebnis 7 eine Qual gerade wenn du vielleicht seekrank wirst. 

Ich wünsche Dir mehr Glück beim nächsten mal [emoji3]


----------



## mittellandchannel (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

ich weiß ja nicht wie seekrank ich werde^^ 

aber 8 Stunden lang auf und ab klingt nicht sehr spaßig. 

Danke! Aber ich fahre sicherlich vorher privat nochmal hin, ohne Verein. 
Evlt mit Übernachtung..


----------



## Andal (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Erinnert mich an unser erstes Blinker-Treffen...

Einer raus aus der Messe, weil ihm die Schaukelei nicht bekommen ist. Draußen vor der Tür links das Schapp H und rechts die Tasche vom Kollegen. Ratet doch mal, wo der reingegöbelt hat. :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Den Horizont im Blick behalten.


----------



## Stulle (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Meine schlimmste Tour war in den 90ern von nyborg aus. Morgens 11 ab Mittag 5 der Kapitän sagte mit euch stammgästen mach ich das. Erst hinter die Insel und dann richtig angeln. 

Nach der ersten Stunde hab ich meinen Platz am Bug verflucht und bin zu jeder Pause mittschiffs hingelaufen. 

Als mir dort plötzlich das Wasser bis zum Bauch stand und mein 15kg angelkoffer gegens schienbein stieß war hinter der Insel bleiben ganz ok.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Den Horizont im Blick behalten.


 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_16WAYCj4E0     :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wie seekrank ich werde^^
> 
> aber 8 Stunden lang auf und ab klingt nicht sehr spaßig.
> 
> ...



Die Ostsee-Wellen sind kurz------------------der fahrt da so durch!

Aber wenn er anhält dann geit dat los mit die gedümpel und must büschen Angeln.


Hab auch gerade mal Wetter guckt-------------


wind 31kmh

regen 50%-----bis mittags auf 80%


kann sich doch immer ändern ---ist doch immer so.



toi,toi,toi


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Kotzbeutel brauchst du auf'm Schiff nicht. Über die Reling und fertig. Nur auf die Windrichtung achten macht Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo Björn da kann ich die nur Recht geben . Mir ist das auch zweimal passiert von Büsum aus auf Makrele . Viel Geld bezahlt und nix gefangen was aber schon bei der Fahrt aus dem Hafen klar war . Nach vier Stunden Fahrt zu versuchen sich in den Windschatten von Helgoland zu stellen ist ein absoluter Witz . Fänge auf dem Boot von allen Anglern =0


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Das ist jetzt mal was ganz anderes.

Da sind die Wellen lang.

der germanische Lloyd .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Und jetzt sieht es doch für Samstag schon deutlich besser aus...


1 Meter Welle ist auf einem Kutter kein Problem  #6


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und jetzt sieht es doch für Samstag schon deutlich besser aus...
> 
> 
> 1 Meter Welle ist auf einem Kutter kein Problem  #6



Wo hast du die Infos mit den 1 Meter Wellen denn her? 

Auf Windfinder steht immer noch 6-7 Bft. 
Mein Hobby Metereologe meint Winde mit bis zu 100 km/h voraus. #t


----------



## Stulle (20. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Das wäre bestimmt ne harte Tour gewesen ich werd echt selten seekrank aber das hätte ich mit auch gut überlegt zumal der Regen einem den Tag zusätzlich vermießt.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Leudde,
Nun macht dem Jungen doch keine Angst!... alles Internet Angler hier anscheinend..
Der Wind kommt nach aktuellen Vorhersagen mit 6Bft im Mittel aus westlicher Richtung. 
Auch wenn Thomas echt Schmerzfrei ist, aber bei dem Wind ballert auch er  nicht in den Belt. Es wird durch die Brücke Richtung Sargasbank oder vor Dahme gehen.  Und da der Dorsch aktuell bei 13m +/-2 steht , ist in der Ecke voller Landschutz.!!
Bei den angesagten Bedingungen würde ICH nichtmal mit der Wimper zucken und den Weg nach Heiligenhafen antreten!!
Das ist bei weitem nicht so schlimn wie es sich auf dem Papier aussieht. Da baut sich keine großartige Welle auf.
Einzig auf der Rückweg von der Brücke bis nach Heiligenhafen wird sicherlich etwas schaukelig, aber das sind 20min. das schafft man locker ohne zu göbeln.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

Also ich habe abgesagt, da mir die Mehrheit dazu abgeraten hat. 

Bin natürlich traurig, aber ich werde mir bald ein schöneres WEtter aussuchen! 

Ich glaube es gibt mehrere Kutter dort, mit denen man fahren kann.


----------



## yukonjack (20. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Also ich habe abgesagt, da mir die Mehrheit dazu abgeraten hat.
> 
> Bin natürlich traurig, aber ich werde mir bald ein schöneres WEtter aussuchen!
> 
> Ich glaube es gibt mehrere Kutter dort, mit denen man fahren kann.



Mal ein Tipp, wenn möglich such dir einen Sonntag aus. Hast dann ne Menge Platz auf dem Kutter.


----------



## offense80 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Infos mit den 1 Meter Wellen denn her?
> 
> Auf Windfinder steht immer noch 6-7 Bft.
> Mein Hobby Metereologe meint Winde mit bis zu 100 km/h voraus. #t



Das wäre ne Windstärke 10 bis 11  ( schwerer Sturm ) und da fährt der sicher nicht mehr raus lol. Der Deutsche Wetterdienst sagt ne 6-7 in Böen 8 voraus, also ist deine Entscheidung es zu vertagen genau richtig denke ich. DU willst Spaß haben beim angeln, und der würde dir in dieser Situation 100% fehlen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. September 2018)

*AW: Samstag 15 °C und Regen in Heiligenhafen -> Kutterfahrt möglich?*

danke offense80, für die Bestätigung.


----------

